# Had to LIE



## Patnono (Jun 17, 2019)

A week ago I started training as a caregiver, the video showed that we would do things in twos with moving the residents.  I started the physical training yesterday, well found out the TWO thing wasn't TRUE.  I'll be 65 soon I would not be able to do this job.  I couldn't move anyone, afraid I would Hurt them or myself?  I couldn't keep up at All.  I felt they misrepresented the way things are?  As other employees told me. Half are quitting.  I feel I have to lie to my kids because they Never cut me any slack that I make excuses that I don't want to Work, it's not True.  They don't realize how hard bring a caregiver is.  I'm I wrong?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2019)

No, you are right.  It's very hard being a caregiver.  Your kids should pitch in, IMO, and help you in your retirement if you need them too.  You are 65.  For many, that is past the age of work.  If you quit, I would report this residence to your local and state governments, as they are putting their patients at risk with inadequate care.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 17, 2019)

Caregiving is wunna the most abused professions
There’s always openings due to that

Assisted living places (nursing homes) have been horrible pits for many decades
Always short handed

There’s been marked improvements over the last few years, but not enough

You made the right choice in not working there

No need to lie 

You MUST report them


----------



## Knight (Jun 17, 2019)

At almost 65 your "kids" should be on their own supporting themselves.  What kind of "kids" do you have that make you feel you need to lie about not wanting to work where you think the job is more than you can handle or physically hurt yourself?


 Like the others are posting, reporting the facility would be the right thing to do. 

Didn't you post another time you were going to work a retail sales job?


----------



## Victor (Jun 17, 2019)

That's why it was easy to get the job. Hard for them to find workers.
Caregiving is probably not for you--try something less physical and less demanding.


----------



## Patnono (Jun 17, 2019)

I was looking to get into retail, but seems that no one would hire me.  Please let me correct about the assistant living home.  The residents are well taken care of from what I saw.  There are some who require 2 to help, some only 1.  I was under the impression there would always be 2.  I physically couldn't do any alone.   This is my first time in a facility like this.  I use to care for my mom who was independent.  This was too much for me.  I'll be looking into agencies.  I get what you're saying about my kids, you're right I'm looking to move away from them. Thanks for writing.


----------



## Knight (Jun 17, 2019)

I think you are to be congratulated for wanting to do what you are capable of doing. It can't be easy to be at your age and need to find a job.


----------



## Patnono (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you, I don't want to put any seniors at Risk or myself.  I have to accept my limitations.  I'll be looking into employment agencies next week.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 18, 2019)

I wouldn't dwell on 'lying' to get or keep the job. I've found most Americans 'work' a job for the paycheck only and lie, avoid work and spend more time working the system than they do working at the actual job. Too many are in a job they have no business in wether it's customer service, a technical job or a job where they actually have to work with regularity-omg. A professional knows when to turn down a job or ask for assistance/consults etc. Sounds like you can make and handle an honest assessment of the situation. 

Also maybe a fitness program, some strength training and courses on technique might get you into the field one day.


----------



## Patnono (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks, I was talking about lying to my kids, they don't cut me slack sometimes?  It hasn't Hit them that I'm going to be 65 and limited to what I can do.  That I'm making excuses, being a caregiver is NO JOKE.  Doing the hardest part moving them around can be Dangerous to both of us.  I'll being looking at employment agencies.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

So sorry it wasn't what they told you; that's unfortunate.  Your children should understand that.  Maybe you could find a job working on a computer just typing or something like that.  I may do that if I can.  All the best wishes to you and so sorry it did not work out.  Believe me if people don't understand it's their problem and not yours.

:hug:


----------



## Patnono (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks, I feel bad, nothing I can do about it. I'm going to a employment agencies


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2019)

I was at my local Kroger grocery store recently and saw a couple man & woman stocking small item shelves. What is so different here is they appeared to be in the late seventies if not early 80's. I was tempted to ask how they got their jobs and regret not doing so. I have shopped there for years and never saw this.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I was at my local Kroger grocery store recently and saw a couple man & woman stocking small item shelves. What is so different here is they appeared to be in the late seventies if not early 80's. I was tempted to ask how they got their jobs and regret not doing so. I have shopped there for years and never saw this.


 Many supermarkets here employ retired people on a part-time basis!

There's retired proffesionals stacking shelves in supermarkets, just to keep themselves occupied and get out of the house...and then there's older people on a low pension  or ss who need a boost to their income


----------

